# Duck blind lottery for state parks



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

If you get picked how many people can you have with you or is it just the person drawn? Don't want to hunt by myself so not going to bother if I cant bring someone else.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

They allow a partner. Some parks may allow more than one.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm unaware of any restrictions on the number of hunters per blind( Parks I hunt) but it could vary by location. I'm not comfortable with it but I have seen as many as five hunters in a blind.
You can call the Park HQ before the drawing date.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends on where you get picked. I know Magee and Ottawa are the person picked and a partner. I believe mosquito is that way also.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fishingful said:


> Depends on where you get picked. I know Magee and Ottawa are the person picked and a partner. I believe mosquito is that way also.


 Magee and Ottawa are not State Parks and are very different, Those are drawn for one day. State park blind positions are drawn for the entire season and you construct your own blind, but each state park can establish there own rules


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought we were talking about the odnr controled hunts. State parks have no restrictions on hunters per blind.


----------

